# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Нужна программа Adobe Premiere Pro CC русифицированая

## assad333

Помогите найти программу Adobe Premiere Pro CC русифицированную не за те сумасшедшие деньги по которой она продается.

----------


## evgesha3

Наберите в сети Репак от Кролика - и поищите у него. Он мне уже несколько лет помогает фотошоп и премьер пользоваться рсифицированными и бесплатно.

----------


## dcwdv3

на всякий случай тем кто не нашел рабочих ссылок, советую здесь глянуть https://freesoft.ru/windows/adobe_premiere_pro. Здесь можно скачать самую свежую программу для монтажа 2021 года, которая Adobe Premiere PRO. Можно и ролики под тик-ток делать, видео домашнее обрабатывать, да много всего. особенно хороша для людей, кто с фотошопом работал - “почерк” у обоих программ одинаковый.

----------

